# Geophagus Altamira



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

I purchased a pair of Geophagus Altamira at the last auction. They are gorgeous fish and have been eating well. However, they are too aggressive for my liking and I would like to find them a new home. There was a woman at the auction, one of the runners, that was also bidding on them. If anyone knows who it was, maybe you could let her know?

They have tons of personality and are very enthusiastic eaters. They are currently in a tank with live plants and I have had no problems at all with them digging up any plants. I have resorted to also adding a bunch of plastic plants so that the female has lots of places to hide. The male chases her relentlessly.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

How much are you asking for them?


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

$20.

I made arrangements to take them to my lfs yesterday and when it came time to do it, I couldn't. I'm just so worried that they won't go to a good home.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Where do you live?


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Marietta, GA. Just north of Atlanta.


----------



## acenupe (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll pick them up. You have pm.


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Ken - didn't this pair come from you?

I decided to keep them. I set up a 45 Hex, sand substrate, no other tankmates and they are doing great! They have so much personality! The male hardly chases the female at all. And they must spend 75% of their day just sifting away in the sand. They seem very content now.  

LFS owner recommended adding a few porthole catfish, eventually.


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes they came from me, I sell wild ones for $20 each if you need to add to the group. Don't understand why he recommended the cats other than to just make a sale. Ken


----------

